# Any ideas for 3yr old triplets costumes?



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

Pinata - look on Pinterest


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Easy peasy - Dr seuss - thing 1 ,2, 3 . I did an iron on tee shirt with "thing 1" etc, sprayed their hair (i think red or green?) and wallah. Done.


----------



## pir8p3t3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Three blind mice. 
Or dress them as the three bears and walk them around dressed as Goldilocks?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I like Huey, Louie and Dewey....the three nephews of Donald Duck. My sister and two of her girlfriends did that one year, and they looked hysterical but so CUTE! Some other ideas are Earth, Wind and Fire or Lock, Shock and Barrel from NBC, or Knife, Fork and Spoon. Good luck!


----------



## 31Kilo (Oct 7, 2010)

The three stooges


----------



## tayasdad (Oct 19, 2012)

The 3 Amigos......love that movie


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

I second the Three Stooges


----------



## thill07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome ideas, I knew I would find what I was looking for here...I do like the 3 Amigo's...hmmm, wonder if I could get that together in time...keep 'em coming. Thanks again for all the ideas.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Three little pigs.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

3 little pigs!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a neighbor who's family brought their triplets to visit. They brought them to my house to see their costumes...they were the three blind mice. They were adorable!!!!!!!!!! Little gray mouse costumes with black sunglasses on. I wish I'd gotten pictures.


----------



## Tiffany Faming (Oct 18, 2013)

Angry bird or hulk costumes


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Lock, Stock and Barrel from Nitemare before Christmas...? 3 little kittens who lost their mittens? 3 musketeers? three amigos is very cute idea!


----------

